
$100k to move your startup to Austin, TX - mdisc
http://movetoaustin.capitalfactory.com
======
weston
The real headline of the article is "Five entrepreneurs get free plane tickets
to pitch for $100,000 in seed funding from Austin’s top angel investors"

------
mesozoic
Also terrible traffic!

------
magic_beans
*a chance at 100k.

